# November Photo Contest



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's Luna doing "Beach Patrol"


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here's Teal having a great day at a hunt test. Her other jobs include bed warmer and baby cleaner


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Star Bright my exercise partner


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Not Eligible* but here is Hogan supervising my painting.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme Neeko13, again Congratulations!

Great entries so far, looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Haylie's job is to be a good example and help take care of little Abby. Agnes


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations Neeko13.

My dogs working... hmmm. Does napping count as working?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Do golden cats count? 

Marmalade was working late one night on her computer. She's lucky that she can work from home most days.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny's "job", playing agility.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

All the entries have been awesome....I know you goldens love jobs, post them here!!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

A job don't need to be legit, does it? I mean, be fair guv...


*The Shoe Thief*


----------



## Debra Giangrande (Oct 16, 2017)

*Klaus 1st Halloween~*

Klaus 1st Halloween~

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b6d36650c85777be3ab98011715995c1&oe=5A6D482E


----------



## Debra Giangrande (Oct 16, 2017)

*Inserting photo?*

I don't know how to insert a photo from my computer. Can anyone help?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Debra Giangrande said:


> I don't know how to insert a photo from my computer. Can anyone help?


When posting hit the "Go Advanced" button then the paper clip on top of the box. It will open another page, you can "choose file" and review your photos on your computer. When you make your choice hit the "upload" button. You can preview your post before you post it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie’s “job” is to get stronger Here he is hard at work at rehab....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love the theme  Our goldens are such good "workers"! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Debra Giangrande said:


> Klaus 1st Halloween~
> 
> https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b6d36650c85777be3ab98011715995c1&oe=5A6D482E


That is such a good Halloween pic. The new thread is 'working goldens' We'd all love to see a pic of your golden doing a 'job'


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the busy goldens! Post a pic of your golden 'working'.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Working at the hospital. Loves the nurses and doctors.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, hope we get more entries!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tail Catcher. "Ok, got it!... now what?..."


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Gatsby working from home*

Gatsby is curious as to why I spent so much time staring at the monitors instead of going for a walk or play. Every time I step away from my desk, he climbs on my chair, paws on the keyboard trying to understand what is so important there. He already trained himself how to send emails. He did it successfully on two occasions , thankfully they were not important people in the company so no need to apologize. He also knows how to rotate the screen. There must be some shortcut which I don't know about and the first time he rotated my screen 180 degrees it took me 20 minutes to figure out how to undo it with the mouse. Very tricky because mouse movements are not intuitive when the screen is upside down.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

joro32000 said:


> Gatsby is curious as to why I spent so much time staring at the monitors instead of going for a walk or play. Every time I step away from my desk, he climbs on my chair, paws on the keyboard trying to understand what is so important there. He already trained himself how to send emails. He did it successfully on two occasions , thankfully they were not important people in the company so no need to apologize. He also knows how to rotate the screen. There must be some shortcut which I don't know about and the first time he rotated my screen 180 degrees it took me 20 minutes to figure out how to undo it with the mouse. Very tricky because mouse movements are not intuitive when the screen is upside down.


Gatsby is a fantastic name for a dog!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Neeko13 said:


> All the entries have been awesome....I know you goldens love jobs, post them here!!!!!:grin2::grin2:


They do love being a part of everything.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is the playground 'supervisor', as you can see he takes his job very seriously!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Cookie Inspector*

Honey is the Cookie Inspector. She's very serious about this job and thinks it should include 'Official Cookie Taste Tester'!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Doing what they do best - Retrieving
Pebbles' mom.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

No great photos for this so this is just for fun....
Sona’s job over the summer has been learning to have fun while training - here she is enjoying learning to weave


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are great examples of goldens 'working'.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the pictures of the Working Goldens so far, hope to see more.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos, hope to see lots more of your "Working Goldens"!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving all the pics! There's plenty of time to share one of your golden 'working' before Monday, November 20th.


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

Personal Trainer


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

Gatsby made me laugh. So far my vote is for cookie inspector.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finley, the ballplayer.


----------



## Redwing (May 11, 2017)

Otter waiting for birds. 

He's been on three hunts so far and it's been mesmerizing to watch him grow and learn with each trip. He was very calm and focused today and retrieved the only duck we shot. I think he is starting to realize what his job is! He's 8 months old this week.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's see all your "Working Goldens", great entries so far!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Al the entries are great, hope to see more... Not to be in the contest, but couldnt resist,,,, Neeko is also a dogcarrier, or maildog, as we call him..!!!! Loves bringing in the mail, at home, and at work...


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

A few days after the mass shooting at the Pulse Nightclub in Orlando on June 12 2016. We had a memorial service at a church here on Long Island NY. During the service I quietly snuck a photo of David resting. He was there as a TDI dog offering comfort to the parishioners before, during and after the service. It was very clear that some people greatly appreciated his being there. Interestingly many people arriving immediately came to him recognizing him to be a therapy dog and not a service dog because of the setting. He never knows he's working but that night he did a great job.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping to see more awesome pics of working goldens.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

'Cause Shadow's always there...he won't let you out of his sight...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> The theme NEEKO13 has chosen for November is Goldens with jobs, share pics of your golden 'working'!
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Monday, November 20th, please, one entry per membership. *


Great entries so far-looking forward to seeing more.........


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*Stick Rescuer / Fish Habitat Inspector*

Chumlee works tirelessly to rescue every stick thrown into the water and while he's at it, he tastes the water for quality assurance for his finned friends


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't remember when I am eligible again... but here is my working retriever!


----------



## #cutestdogever (Nov 12, 2017)

Working on the job? More like slacking on the job! Rye is napping under the desk again.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max, taking his pets, at a therapy visit at a local high school during finals.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Even as a young pup, Jess took his job as sous- chef very seriously.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying all the photos, hope to see more of your Working Goldens!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Can't remember when I am eligible again... but here is my working retriever!


You have won a contest this calendar year so your entry isn't eligible but we love seeing all the pics!
Great pic...the only ducks my Honey retrieves are stuffed ones!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many good pics! There's still time to submit your photo before the 20th.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love all the pics of our "hard working" pups  .


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the last week to enter the November Photo Contest, the theme is  Goldens with jobs, share pics of your golden 'working'!

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, November 20th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dog is my co-pilot. Hunter loves to help me figure out where I need to go.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*Not eligible!*

But wanted to share another image of a working Golden!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otter said:


> *Not eligible!*
> 
> But wanted to share another image of a working Golden!


Another great pic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby who always enjoyed helping with the tidying up!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for November is Goldens with jobs, share pics of your golden 'working'!

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday,* November 20th*, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The theme for November is Goldens with jobs, share pics of your golden 'working'!
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday,* November 20th*, please, one entry per membership.


Just a reminder!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest closes on Monday, November 20th and that is just days away!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit your entry of your "Working Golden." 

Don't miss out!




> The theme NEEKO13 has chosen for November is Goldens with jobs, share pics of your golden 'working'!
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> *
> Entries will be accepted until Monday, November 20th*, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have lots of great entries and there's still time for you to enter! *Entries will be accepted until Monday, November 20th*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A few notes about the contest...

It's great to see so many new members joining in. Remember the post count rule stating that a member has to have 25 posts. This # is checked when the poll closes so look at your numbers, and post in a few threads to increase your #s to be included in the voting poll. We do love all your pics!
and
The photo shall contain Golden Retrievers and/or Golden Retriever mixes. Sorry BriGuy we love the pic your 'golden cat' at the computer but it cannot be part of the poll. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

repost of brianna's pic of 'stick rescuer' cuz I don't remember how to rotate it! lol


----------

